# Yarn - Beautiful, amazing, not for everyone



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

Attaching a home page link to this compelling company in Kyoto. Beautiful yarn (read: expensive) but so interesting and lush. Was curious about yarn with ultra fine stainless steel wire and found this company.

http://habutextiles.com/yarn/by_fiber

I know you will tell me what you think about it. Out of my league but still interesting.

Scott


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

Some nice fibers here! Some of the prices are not excessive when you consider the yardage. Ex: lace bamboo at 578 yds. for 18.75 is a good value. When I look at the prices of specially fibers I consider the yardage in skeins a factor.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

In the UK we buy it from Bart & Francis in Belgium to make bobbin lace. It is excellent for 3D lace and needs no extra stiffening, but it feels much
softer to work with than wire.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Fla-Yankee said:


> Some nice fibers here! Some of the prices are not excessive when you consider the yardage. Ex: lace bamboo at 578 yds. for 18.75 is a good value. When I look at the prices of specially fibers I consider the yardage in skeins a factor.


I agree. After looking at several of the yarns on here, they did not seem more expensive than other places. Some of the prices for the lace weights seemed good and made me think about ordering some just to try them out.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> In the UK we buy it from Bart & Francis in Belgium to make bobbin lace. It is excellent for 3D lace and needs no extra stiffening, but it feels much
> softer to work with than wire.


This sounds interesting, do you have a link? I would love to see what it is (the substitute for wire). Thank you!

edit:
I found it, out to check it now, thanks!

edit:
Oh, WOW! !!!!

http://www.bart-francis.be/index.php?item=10_---50_---100_-metal&action=page&group_id=50&lang=EN


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm presently making this scarf.
It is a kit, and considering the yardage, the price is reasonable.
After completing, the scarf is lightly felted.
The stainless core yarn is not stiff at all, and when the light hits the yarn it has a slight twinkle as tiny bits of stainless show through the wrap.
I think I'm really going to like this light weight scarf.

http://habutextiles.com/KIT-78


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Habu silk - This is what I use when I crochet lace wings for my fairies.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> Habu silk - This is what I use when I crochet lace wings for my fairies.


Jeanne....answered your PM before reading this...😕
The directions for my scarf use one strand of the stainless core yarn, and one strand of a 100% Merino, I'm not finished with the scarf so have yet to try the suggested felting.

It's slow going as both yarns are literally just like sewing thread and right now I'm using a size 8 needle.....as the scarf gets longer, instructions say to change to a size 6, then later to a 4. It's asymmetrical, flaring at one end.

I'll post a couple of pics soon.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lionbrand makes a wire yarn, too. Not sure how it compares price wise/yarnage wise.

http://lbcollection.lionbrand.com/lbc/lbCollectionStainlessSteelWool.html


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the scarf I'm making with the above mentioned yarn.

I've also included a picture of how to handle the cones without creating massive tangles. I used some large decorative chop sticks to hold the cones within a shoe box.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bought some silk/stainless steel to make some necklaces. haven't tried it yet.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jill2- great idea to keep the yarn neat!!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Jill2- great idea to keep the yarn neat!!


I agree... Found it somewhere in cyberspace and so glad I did or I might still be untangling the knots!😉


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

It's very interesting. I looked at their Finito yarn. It is EXACTLY the same yarn, same colorways as Malabrigo Finito AND you can find it cheaper at other online yarn stores.

HOWEVER, the stainless steel yarn seems REALLY nice as do some of the other selections they have.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would need to see a finished project before I decided to use it, but it does sound interesting.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Bet it wears like iron! Would it be good for the toes of socks?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> This is the scarf I'm making with the above mentioned yarn.
> 
> I've also included a picture of how to handle the cones without creating massive tangles. I used some large decorative chop sticks to hold the cones within a shoe box.


Thanks for posting the pic. If gorgeous. Wish I could see it in person.

Pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous yarns. This manufacturer is always beyond my budget and we all have different budgets. Most of my purchases come from:

www.littleknits.com

and typically when yarns are 7080 off . Knitting can be an expensive hobby (vocation?).

Pzoe


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

I have purchased Habu lace weight Bamboo several years ago at the Houston International Quilt show. They had several interesting yarns in their booth. I think there is a Habu store in NYC in the US.


----------



## huber (Sep 11, 2011)

What do you make with stainless steel yarn? Is it stiff or soft and drapy?


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

huber said:


> What do you make with stainless steel yarn? Is it stiff or soft and drapy?


Right now, I can hardly tell that the stainless steel is there....it's very drapey. 
Is is, however, keeping the Stockinette stitch from curling.
Anxious to finish the scarf and felt it lightly. The wire should allow me to gently shape the way it drapes.


----------



## huber (Sep 11, 2011)

How do you felt it? Do you just press it into shape. I'm wondering about opening up lace work as with a shawl when you block it, or does it get scrunched up easily? I'm just curious


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

The pattern that came with the yarn was originally written in Japanese, so the directions are a bit vague. This is what it says about felting.

"Please take your finished item to the sink and lightly felt it in warm/ hot soapy water"


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

my only question is this "why would you want a stainless steal yarn"?
Blessings


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> my only question is this "why would you want a stainless steal yarn"?
> Blessings


Different strokes for different folks...😊


----------



## Cassiej (Apr 25, 2012)

I made a scarf and enjoyed making it. But, with wearing it became a noodle rather than a scarf. It sort of wads up and shape is totally lost and design is lost. But, using it as a table scarf or doily, it's perfect.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Habu also has a store in New York City.

Lion Brand carries a steel-blend yarn, too.

Hazel


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Scott-Lion Brand also makes a stainless steel yarn. It's a wool/stainless steel blend that is fingering weight and 273 yards for $10. a cone. Denise http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/yarnInfo.cgi?yarnPage=1694611


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing--I had never heard of this type of yarn, and now I want some!!!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Always something new. I would have to feel it to know how I would like it.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I would love to get my fingers into some of that. but, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, there are some fabulous yarns on that site!! I love the picot yarn but wonder if it wouldn't be kind of scratchy. Thanks for sharing this great link!


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link to Lion brand. Come to think of it, I have seen theirs before. I bought some socks at a specialty store one time that were infused with copper which was supposed to be very good for hiking (anti fungal for long, moist days of walking). I'm sure they were not wool yarn with a copper core but it does make me wonder if adding the copper yarn would be a good idea . . . Hmmmmm


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Scott In New Hampshire USA said:


> Attaching a home page link to this compelling company in Kyoto. Beautiful yarn (read: expensive) but so interesting and lush. Was curious about yarn with ultra fine stainless steel wire and found this company.
> 
> http://habutextiles.com/yarn/by_fiber
> 
> ...


Somewhat out of my league....in fact WAY out. Jay


----------



## RubyF07 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

